# Reds in the Sand-8/28



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Made it out to the spot around 1PM targeting the fast tidal flow as it dumps out. This usually leads to some nice schools of redfish layed up in certain "deeper"areas. Hooked up on my 5th cast and as the fish came across the sand, the water turned red with another 20-30 fish following. Got some really cool video of it on the GoPro. They went back where they came from and I landed the fish. Continued casting around trying to relocate them but wasn't able to. Not sure if they shut down or moved, but kept moving to let them settle down and came back after 45 minutes. 
First cast once back produced a small red, and on the next cast, the school boiled on the surface right next to me. Fired a cast in quickly and missed the first bite, but hooked up on the next twitch. That fish came by me with 3 other fish following, and knew I had found them again. From then on it was fish on almost every other cast for a couple hours. These were all slots, from 23-27" and they were very aggressive. 
I was using a Rapala Xrap to catch all my fish. Tried throwing a jig/paddle tail, spoon, Spook Jr., fluke and couldn't get bit on any of them. Put the Xrap on and start ripping as fast as I can and it was almost immediate. Floating grass was a pain but really doesn't matter, the fish will bite anyways. I really like targeting tides like we had this weekend because it flows out so fast the fish seem to school up in those deeper depressions, usually in the sand. Took a couple pics off the GoPro and took a couple with the phone. 

School boiling on the surface


----------



## lafishdoc (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice catch man good report

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Hey I know that spot! Nice job Jeff. Any good trout lately? I'll be back down in a month and hoping to get into one or the other.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

lafishdoc said:


> Nice catch man good report
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thanks Brad, a lot of fun out there!


----------



## lafishdoc (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll have to you up when I get back from Louisiana and get on that wade action with you 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

shrapnel said:


> Hey I know that spot! Nice job Jeff. Any good trout lately? I'll be back down in a month and hoping to get into one or the other.


Thanks! In a month, everything should be biting very well, especially at that spot. Flounder, trout and reds should be there in big numbers. Few trout here and there right now, but mainly large males. Gotta be some of those big females there to:yes:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

lafishdoc said:


> I'll have to you up when I get back from Louisiana and get on that wade action with you
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Sounds good! Let's do it


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Makes your heart race when they boil like that doesn't it?
Nice report Jeff.


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Is that naval live oaks?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Great report!

Very cool photo of the wake made by that school of reds.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Makes your heart race when they boil like that doesn't it?
> Nice report Jeff.


It sure does!! Thought they were big mullet at first and almost didn't make a cast:no: Decided quickly I'd be an idiot not to, and they jumped all over it.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> Great report!
> 
> Very cool photo of the wake made by that school of reds.


Thanks! That GoPro gets some great footage I wouldn't get any other way. I was very surprised I didn't spook them when I walked by them and started fishing, they were so close to me!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good trip ! I'd be happy with a trip like that any day.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> Good trip ! I'd be happy with a trip like that any day.


Thanks, it's definitely nice to find some fish like that every once in a while.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Here's a couple more pictures. 
Hooked redfish with a follower


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Nice report Jeff. Got my heart pumping looking at all those boils. Retiring in 30 days and will make a trip down soon. I love that area and got hooked fishing with Sawyer for the big reds. Thanks for the excitement!!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

ifish911 said:


> Nice report Jeff. Got my heart pumping looking at all those boils. Retiring in 30 days and will make a trip down soon. I love that area and got hooked fishing with Sawyer for the big reds. Thanks for the excitement!!


Thanks! Sawyer definitely knows how to catch those bulls. Hope you have a good trip down and get around plenty of those reds while you are here!


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

NICE! You sure know how to get on 'em. Good job.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

I think you can start selling these wading spots like they do private numbers and make a good living! Lol

You got em dialed in buddy! Great report and quality fish Jeff!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Beast mode!!!!

Great Job Bro***** always a pleasure to see and read some good ole fish reports. Very solid trip


----------



## bmsjr (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice work and great report thx for sharing!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I like your floating station. ...nice report


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

NoleAnimal said:


> NICE! You sure know how to get on 'em. Good job.


Thanks Scott, I get lucky and find them every now and then . Shoot me a text sometime soon and let's go wade!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Beast mode!!!!
> 
> Great Job Bro***** always a pleasure to see and read some good ole fish reports. Very solid trip


Yeah it's been kinda slow lately. A few reports coming in but not a lot. Figured I would contribute and share what I've been doing. Thanks man, now let's go catch some fish!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> I think you can start selling these wading spots like they do private numbers and make a good living! Lol
> 
> You got em dialed in buddy! Great report and quality fish Jeff!


Now you've given me an idea:shifty::whistling: Thanks Tim, let me know when you have some time off.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> I like your floating station. ...nice report


It's definitely nice to have somewhere to put all my stuff, don't know what I would do without it these days. Thanks man!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeffbro999 said:


> It's definitely nice to have somewhere to put all my stuff, don't know what I would do without it these days. Thanks man!




Nice fish, and great picture of the boiling school. What a sight!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

SurfRidr said:


> Nice fish, and great picture of the boiling school. What a sight!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, it was an awesome sight, especially just a few feet away! Wish I had gotten the overhead shot of the school, but I put the camera under water instead :no::thumbdown:


----------

